# Highland Halloween 30th October - 2nd November



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Not to be put off by the effects of heavy rain the minimeet we are considering a gathering at Brin (IV2 6XD) for Halloween. 

The meet will follow a similar pattern to our other meets & gatherings, with traditional Halloween twist. Note that it will start on the Thursday and finish on the Sunday this time. Donations to Caringorm Mountain Rescue Team will be appreciated - we only need to raise £50.00 to get to an amazing £1,000 for this years donations from our meets & gatherings.

If you are interested please let me know as soon as possible. (We have hardstanding available in the old school yard if the heavens open again.)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret
sadly we won't be able to come, Sunday 2nd of November is one of our community juicing days and we have to be here since the equipment is based in our workshop. Hope it goes well
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Now back from an amazing trip to Canada. Minimeet is on, from 30th October - 2nd November.


Parking will be on the field if dry, or the CS if wet.


We plan a small get together in the Schoolroom on Thursday evening, but the main events will be the BBQ on Friday and the trip to Dores on Saturday. (We have not booked the bus or the pub yet, but the should not be a problem.)
Spooky dressing up, optional and sparklers would be fun. If you have a Halloween game, bring it along. We are not planning fireworks, though. Keep those for 5th or 30th November.


There will also be a gentle working party, or a chance of a walk, or cycle, as well. 


Final details to follow
Safe travels
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Magbrin

What are the dates??

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ignore me

Everyone does  

Just noticed the dates

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Small select gathering of the living starts tomorrow - with lots of friends from the other side due to put in an appearance!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a fantastic meet

We were thinking of coming but didn't manage to get organised in time

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope you'll make one of next years meets or gatherings here.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope it goes well Margaret, we still haven't got our van back so would have been a bit stuck.
Will try to get up there to see you next year
Chris


----------

